# Son (5) has been worrying excessively



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

Background - X and I were married for 9 years. We separated last Summer and our divorce became official this Summer. We share custody of our two sons, ages 9 and 5. I have not introduced anyone new to the boys. X started bringing new man 6 months after separation.

My 5 year old, started 1st grade this year. He went to UPK and K. He has been worrying constantly of present issues, like not understanding the assignments introduced at school as well as future issues like scenarios involving High School and being lost at the next field trip.

He is obviously showing signs of anxiety. Has anyone experienced this with their children? How do you address it? My X says, "don't feed into it", but G-D knows she is no authority on the subject.


----------



## songbird123 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have anxiety issues as well as ADHD. I believe my daughter (will be 10 next month) has both as well. I take her to a psychologist to help her with her anxiety as I would like her to be older for medication. She and the psychologist work on cognitive behavioral therapy techniques to help her manage her anxiety. She has, IMO, had full on panic attacks (once where we had to leave the dentist) but she's only had a couple. I have since taken her to a dentist who specializes in children with special needs. 

I am willing to use herbal meds to help her but I understand that's a very personal choice. I can let you know what we've used if you'd like.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Find a child psychologist. Our daughter was the same way and it started around the same age. She'd worry about everything. She's a smart kid and would just outthink what she was able to handle emotionally. Did some therapy for about 6 months and it's helped immensely. Don't just try to wait it out.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Check with a doctor, I would also suggest you look into GABA suppement too, it does wonders for anxiety, sons neurologist suggested it, it has been a Godsend. Ask your doctor 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

